# Old country stores....



## Arrow3 (Jul 14, 2009)

...I guess they are getting to be a thing of the past...At least around here they are.....Some of my best childhood memories was from going to the old store right up the road from my house....There was a pot belly stove in the middle where all the old men sat around telling stories...I used to ride my bike up there to buy BB's and a coke....He would also make you a bologna sandwich and sell it to you...He had a big chunk of bologna in the cooler and would cut you off what ever you wanted...Then he would weigh it and charge you accordingly.....I imagine my generation is about that last that will even get a taste of those old stores..Im sure a lot of you guys and gals have some fond memories as well....


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 14, 2009)

I remember when pocket change would actually buy something.  Folding money was unheard of, except after Christmas!

Pedal up to the store, gun down a RC and a Chic-o-stick, get a loaf of Colonial bread for Mom, air up the back tire that always went slack and then cruise on home powered by sugar! 
Sometimes with a plug of Cannonball in my pocket!


----------



## secondseason (Jul 14, 2009)

I was raised up in my Uncle Luke's store.  He had hoop cheese and stick bologna.  My favorite memories from that age are at my Uncle's store.  He lived right behind the store and all the old guys would go watch wrestling (sp?) on Saturday (they believed it was real)  

I learned how to tell time from Mr. Goble on his pocket watch there.

A pack of peanuts poured in a 6oz Coke was a treat.  

Folks would come in if they didn't have the money they told him to "set it down" which meant charge it.  He probably kept alot of poor folks going.

RIP Uncle Luke.....you sure are missed.


----------



## redwards (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess one of the things I remember that as far as I know is a thing of the past now...the rolling store...my sister, my youngest brother and I could hardly wait for that old rolling store to pull up in the driveway twice a month!
That meant , while mother looked to see what staple foods were available, we could look through all the candy that was on the bus and pick out a candy bar or two!
I think back to those days and man, they were tough but simple!

Been in a couple of thsoe old stores with pot belly stoves, too. My grandfather owned one. Nothing like the stories that were told around it!


----------



## stev (Jul 14, 2009)

Not only the old time stores .I remember when the milk truck would deliver milk & cheese & eggs to the porch at home .Them days are gone but were a good memory of my child hood.John the milkman always had the supplies delivered by daylight too.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 14, 2009)

stev said:


> Not only the old time stores .I remember when the milk truck would deliver milk & cheese & eggs to the porch at home .Them days are gone but were a good memory of my child hood.John the milkman always had the supplies delivered by daylight too.



I delivered the milk and eggs before daylight at our house.

I milked the cow and fough the hens.


----------



## stev (Jul 14, 2009)

secondseason said:


> I delivered the milk and eggs before daylight at our house.
> 
> I milked the cow and fough the hens.


ypu me too .i was raised on a dairy farm myself.But we still had it delivered .Didnt have yard birds though.Just jerseys


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 14, 2009)

Man, I loved fresh Jersey milk. Real sweet and rich


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 14, 2009)

My Daddy and Uncle had a little country store (I use it now for my Chimney Sweep Business), it had the wooden benches out front,26 cent gas,6 cent cokes and a pack of crackers for a nickle. I think bread was around 29 cents a loaf and their was only one loaf.
  The farm hands would come and get their 'dinner' here. Potted meat, sardines, vienna sausage, soda crackers, a moon pie and an RC,Nehi orange,grape or strawberry or maybe just a coke.
Always a crowd there. I too grew up on the dairy farm and would ride the milk truck with one uncle and the Bread truck with another.
   We also had a Rolling Store that came by too.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 14, 2009)

My first memory of milk being delivered was in a wagon pulled by a horse. this was at the end of WW2.

I remember pulling a wagon up to the corner store and havein the grocer put in the items my mother order via a 4 party land line.

I remember when the old Lost Mountain Store was a store. Now it's a bank.

Also the store where my wife went as a little girl is now a bicycle rental shop on the Silver Comet Train at "Floyd Junction"

Dang, I'm getting old.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 14, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> Man, I loved fresh Jersey milk. Real sweet and rich



Oh yeah!  And REAL hand churned buttermilk for my cornbread and milk!


----------



## bcleveland (Jul 14, 2009)

My grandpa owned the store.Had old wooden benches around the stove that was worn smooth as silk from people settin on em for so many years. Ten cent cokes and candy cigarettes.


----------



## snuffy (Jul 14, 2009)

Lord this brings back memories.
We used to walk up the dirt road to the store. Like people on here have said they had the hoop cheese and bologna that they would slice for you.
They also sold shotgun shells or 22 cartridges by the each if you didn’t have the money for the whole box. Which I usually did not. Many a time I have bough one shotgun shell. Or five 22 cartridges.
They also sold  cigarettes by the each. You didn’t have a choice of brand, which ever they had open at the time.
They also sold fireworks. 5 cents would buy you an M80 or Cherry Bomb. Either back then would take a hand off.
Most young people these day would not believe this stuff.
Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2009)

Great thread, and it brings back some memories...

Be almost worth it to open one up, when I retire from the power company.


----------



## redwards (Jul 14, 2009)

snuffy said:


> .....They also sold fireworks. 5 cents would buy you an M80 or Cherry Bomb. Either back then would take a hand off.
> Most young people these day would not believe this stuff.
> Thanks for the memories.


I had 2 buddies that blew a hole in the bottom of a wooden boat...in December, no less...with an M80! Lit it...threw it in the lake...then let the boat run over it! They were never able to live that one down!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2009)

Being raised in the City, the closest I have to those Country stores is the Cracker Barrel. Sad, isn't it? I've seen a few old places in rural settings, but none of them are like you guys remember. In fact, the only time I have ever seen anything close to your memories, was Sam Drucker's store on Petticoat Junction.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 14, 2009)

snuffy said:


> Lord this brings back memories.
> We used to walk up the dirt road to the store. Like people on here have said they had the hoop cheese and bologna that they would slice for you.
> They also sold shotgun shells or 22 cartridges by the each if you didn’t have the money for the whole box. Which I usually did not. Many a time I have bough one shotgun shell. Or five 22 cartridges.
> They also sold  cigarettes by the each. You didn’t have a choice of brand, which ever they had open at the time.
> ...



Snuffy,
Sounds like the same store I grew up walking to. I remember when you could trade 3 empty coke bottles for a coke if you stayed there to drink it and left that empty bottle too. My brothers and I used to walk about 1.5 miles to the store sometimes without money depending on finding some coke bottles along the way. We would scour both sides of the road and most times find enough for at least one "drank"

I loved buying that 22 ammo and 12 guage bird shot by the shell and having to make every shot count. That was a big part of growing up in Jackson County GA in the 60s.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Great thread, and it brings back some memories...
> 
> Be almost worth it to open one up, when I retire from the power company.



Thats about the only way a man could do it these days....There is still one in Rayle, Ga that I stop in from time to time near my hunting club....They still have hoop cheese and bologna....They also cut their own steaks in there...Its a little more advanced then the old country stores I went in as kid but still nice...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Thats about the only way a man could do it these days....There is still one in Rayle, Ga that I stop in from time to time near my hunting club....They still have hoop cheese and bologna....They also cut their own steaks in there...Its a little more advanced then the old country stores I went in as kid but still nice...



You might have give me an idea. Not for the money either. More of a place set, tell stories, listen to stories, and sell a few goods. Make enough to pay the overhead. 

Man, I`m homesick now for my childhood.


----------



## bcleveland (Jul 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You might have give me an idea. Not for the money either. More of a place set, tell stories, listen to stories, and sell a few goods. Make enough to pay the overhead.
> 
> Man, I`m homesick now for my childhood.



Now you never really did grow up did you?????


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 14, 2009)

I remember the store by me had a cardboard cut out on the wall that had small fishing lures on it too....Popping bugs and roostertails mostly....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2009)

bcleveland said:


> Now you never really did grow up did you?????





Nope, never got around to it!


----------



## snuffy (Jul 14, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Snuffy,
> Sounds like the same store I grew up walking to. I remember when you could trade 3 empty coke bottles for a coke if you stayed there to drink it and left that empty bottle too. My brothers and I used to walk about 1.5 miles to the store sometimes without money depending on finding some coke bottles along the way. We would scour both sides of the road and most times find enough for at least one "drank"
> 
> I loved buying that 22 ammo and 12 guage bird shot by the shell and having to make every shot count. That was a big part of growing up in Jackson County GA in the 60s.



We had several like that in Henry Co. around Locust Grove.
The one closest to us was the one where the deli is now. It like several others in the county had a hog wire front. It had a roof but the walls were  just wire. I don’t even know if they locked it. Can you imagine how long it would take some of these punks today to break into that. Back then I never remember anyone ever getting broken into.
We also had Mr. Gibbons barber shop. He would cut your hair the way he wanted it cut. He didn’t ask how you wanted it you were there for a hair cut and you got one.  My dad carried me and my brother there every other week. He also had a pool room in the back and sold cigarette by the each.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Foster's Mill Store over near Rome was still like that when I was coming up(not that long ago 29).  Small tiny store but they had it all if you could find it.  Coke's in the bottle, 30-30 shells, potted meat and a fan belt for a 79' ford.  My uncles place was just up the road and i always had to stop by there after a deer hunt.  Great thread memories I haven't thought about in a while.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 14, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Snuffy,
> Sounds like the same store I grew up walking to. I remember when you could trade 3 empty coke bottles for a coke if you stayed there to drink it and left that empty bottle too. My brothers and I used to walk about 1.5 miles to the store sometimes without money depending on finding some coke bottles along the way. We would scour both sides of the road and most times find enough for at least one "drank"
> 
> I loved buying that 22 ammo and 12 guage bird shot by the shell and having to make every shot count. That was a big part of growing up in Jackson County GA in the 60s.



I used to stand and wait on folks to finish their drinks so I could get their exchange.  When I had to walk to the store I would pick up bottles the whole way and put then in a toe sack.  I'm only 40 years old but grew up extremely poor money wise but rich in more ways than most.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2009)

secondseason said:


> When I had to walk to the store I would pick up bottles the whole way and put then in a toe sack.


Now, would that be the same as a "Croker sack", or more like a "poke"?


----------



## secondseason (Jul 14, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Now, would that be the same as a "Croker sack", or more like a "poke"?



a burlap potato sack is a toe sack to me.  A poke is a brown paper bag.  I never heard of a crocker sack...I believe that is south Georgia thang.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2009)

secondseason said:


> a burlap potato sack is a toe sack to me.  A poke is a brown paper bag.  I never heard of a crocker sack...I believe that is south Georgia thang.


Nicodemus is supposed to be "learnin' me that stuff", so I don't stick out. He isn't doing so good


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 14, 2009)

I know where there's an old country store in Rayle where two folks can eat for less than $7. Good barbeque too !!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I know where there's an old country store in Rayle where two folks can eat for less than $7. Good barbeque too !!!!



Thats the one im talking about...I took my old pal Jody Hawk in there...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 14, 2009)

secondseason said:


> I'm only 40 years old but grew up extremely poor money wise but rich in more ways than most.



and I bet you wouldn't trade it for nothing...


----------



## Milkman (Jul 14, 2009)

Croaker sack mostly refers to a burlap bag that could be used to put frogs in............ hence "croaker sack"

They was called that by some in the piedmont section of ga too.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2009)

I seem to be hearing a few different names for Burlap sacks. How many different dialects are there in Georgia? My wife had a patient from around Tennille, and she never heard of a Croker sack either. But then, the way my wife mangles words, the poor woman didn't have a chance.


----------



## snuffy (Jul 14, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Croaker sack mostly refers to a burlap bag that could be used to put frogs in............ hence "croaker sack"
> 
> They was called that by some in the piedmont section of ga too.



They are what we put our catfish ( ells too ) in when we ran our baskets on the Ocmulgee.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 14, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Croaker sack mostly refers to a burlap bag that could be used to put frogs in............ hence "croaker sack"
> 
> They was called that by some in the piedmont section of ga too.





snuffy said:


> They are what we put our catfish ( ells too ) in when we ran our baskets on the Ocmulgee.



We may have to start another thread about croaker sacks

We used to put pigs in them to transport  when we sold or bought  pigs


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 14, 2009)

The fellas that ran stores just KNEW when a devilish little boy like me came in I was more interested in the pistola behind the counter or under the register than candy!

I don't know how they could tell, but they would always let me see their piece and I always wanted to talk guns with 'em!

I remember shotguns and rifles on the wall at T.K. Patrick's store on Old Peachtree Road in Suwanee.  He had a pearl handled nickle plated S&W too!
PaPa White had a pistola behind the counter in his store on L'ville-Suwanee.

Used to get my Grandpa mad as fire at me!  He said asking about a man's pistol was akin to asking a woman their age!  But he knew whenever we went to the store I had a standing request for .410 shells and .22LR's!  There were crows to dispatch in the garden!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2009)

When I was growing up, there was a Bait and Tackle store on the Eau Gallie River that you would have loved. You walk in, and everywhere you looked, there were guns. Display cases along all four sides, and they were just chuck full of guns, piled in on top of each other. Every inch of wall space was covered with rifles and more pistols. If it weren't for the fishing tackle here and there, you wouldn't even think about fishing. The old man that ran the place, when asked how many guns he had, he couldn't tell you. He had long forgotten.


----------



## cowboyron (Jul 14, 2009)

Had to throw this out there ....thought it was fitting. This is painted on the side of our Grocery store here in Trenton.


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here we go with the crocker sacks again.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Here we go with the crocker sacks again.



Well, this is important! I don't want to stand out as some ignorant city feller... or worse, a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Yankee!


----------



## knot (Jul 15, 2009)

cowboyron said:


> Had to throw this out there ....thought it was fitting. This is painted on the side of our Grocery store here in Trenton.



Need to get a panhead in that rigid to be era correct.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2009)

knot said:


> Need to get a panhead in that rigid to be era correct.



Or a Knuck... maybe a Flattie... But I'm a Pan Fan too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 15, 2009)

My dad owned one of those old tin-roofed, clapboard-sided, pot-bellied-stove-in the middle country stores when I was a kid. Sold 10 cent cokes, nickel candy bars, .22 and shotgun shells by the box or by the shell, plow points, laying mash, Royster fertilizer, shovels, hoes, and axes, penny candy, canning jars, seed taters, rooster tail spinners, Eagle Claw snelled fish hooks, logging chains, or just about anything else you needed. Always had the big roll of bologna, hoop of cheese, jar of pickled eggs and pig's feet on the counter. There were always at least half a dozen old guys in overalls sitting around the stove in the winter, or in the "Lean'em back against the wall" chairs outside in the summer.It burned to the ground one night when I was about ten years old, bummer. They're all gone up here now and I miss them, used to be one in every holler.

Oh, and Secondseason, they're called tow sacks up here, too. Never heard of a croaker sack until a friend from SC started talking about them one day a few years ago.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 15, 2009)

A little more on the old Lost Mountain Store in west Cobb county.

I've seen more painting of ths store than you can "shake a stick at" 

Link to story


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 15, 2009)

when we was little kids we use too go too old man Dave Macs store ...... we got our brogans an overalls there as well as our school clothes ........ the walls were lined with everything you could imagine ..... from steel traps---- to cut nails .... horse shoes ---to candy jars ....... we loved too go too that old store !!!   ... it was somethin special too us ...........my dad would say  '' yall jump in the back of the truck we goin too Dave Macs ''.....  .....  we  was waitin on him when he got in .... where that old store was at is now peachtree city ........!

also when we was kids we grew up farming ,raising goats an chickens an pigs!!   cuttin an splittin wood an catching crawdads in the creek an eatin em .


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2009)

Brogans?


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 15, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Brogans?



that was what we called our workboots back then 

an still do sometimes now ;-)


----------



## 30 06 (Jul 15, 2009)

I remember the old country store that used to be at haw pond. Lot better atmosphere than the new stores.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 15, 2009)

I guess I'm just in the baskwoods because there's still several around here .


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 15, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Man, I`m homesick now for my childhood.




Nick...........I'm thay way too sometimes. I can remember more about my childhood than I can what happened last week !


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 15, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Here we go with the crocker sacks again.



You stay outta this.....ya here ?


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 15, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Here we go with the crocker sacks again.




We can see you never had one of them 'croker sack' girlfriends.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> We can see you never had one of them 'croker sack' girlfriends.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 15, 2009)

maker4life said:


> I guess I'm just in the baskwoods because there's still several around here .



well tel us bout them ones downnare in k-ro


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 15, 2009)

The Shields Pond Store just fell in.  Before it went, I asked the owner if I could have the door.  It is just a standard old "barn door" style door with a Rail Road Snuff tin on it, but it has a door handle made out of coke caps with a nail through and the latch is a hole to pull a chain through.  I spent many an hour there as a kid figuring out how to spend four cents on candy.  The owner lived across the road.  An old plow point was hung by the door with a large bolt hung by it.  Banging on the plow point would bring the owner over to the store.  



secondseason said:


> a burlap potato sack is a toe sack to me.  A poke is a brown paper bag.  I never heard of a crocker sack...I believe that is south Georgia thang.



"Tow" is the shorter fibers that are left after flax is carded for linnen.  A tow sack is a sack for carrying tow.  It was a coursly woven sack like a gunny sack, burlap bag, or "coarsely " sack.   

Since the 1600's Crocus bulbs were shipped in "crocus sacks", a coarsely woven sack like a ....  We Southerners did our usual number on the pronunciation.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2009)

This place is as informative as PBS... and no Barney


----------



## secondseason (Jul 15, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> The Shields Pond Store just fell in.  Before it went, I asked the owner if I could have the door.  It is just a standard old "barn door" style door with a Rail Road Snuff tin on it, but it has a door handle made out of coke caps with a nail through and the latch is a hole to pull a chain through.  I spent many an hour there as a kid figuring out how to spend four cents on candy.  The owner lived across the road.  An old plow point was hung by the door with a large bolt hung by it.  Banging on the plow point would bring the owner over to the store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you...I almost typed Tow....I decided on Toe for Potato Sack.

Isn't it funny how we as southerners can mutilate a word.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2009)

secondseason said:


> Thank you...I almost typed Tow....I decided on Toe for Potato Sack.
> 
> Isn't it funny how we as southerners can mutilate a word.


You think that is bad, wait till you hear my wife mangle the language!


----------



## maker4life (Jul 15, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> well tel us bout them ones downnare in k-ro



Alright . Dusty windows , screen doors , the same pack of Newports that's been sitting there for years . Round tables , gossip , gossip , gossip , and since they got all technological everyone of them has a monitor with the weather radar just to give the old timers something to talk about .  You know...we need the rain .

You can still get everything on credit , just be sure you come by Friday . Yes ma'am , no ma'am , no sir I don't need any snuff today . I will take one of them sausage biscuits though , yes sir the fresh link .

What's okra bringing , anybodys squash doing anything , I got to go get on that picker before rain gets here .

Yep , we may be a little slow down here but I'm glad we can say k-row is still part of this here Ga .


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 15, 2009)

K-row syrup makes some fine pecan pies.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2009)

Missed this one yesterday.  My great grandpa used to own the store at the main crossroads in Brewton.  The railroad used to go right by it.  I never got to meet my papa, but always heard great stories.  All the dry goods came in big sacks and they measured it out.  Sold bull of the woods triple thick.  My papa always kept what my dad thought was a jar of water in the walk in cooler in the back of the meat market and one day came in dying of thirst and took a big gulp of that water 

When folks got too late on their tab (and especially if he saw them drinkin and carryin on) he'd go around with a .32 pistol and a black jack to collect.  Got to meet one guy that tried to get smart with him and he still had the dent in his head...had nothing but good things to say about papa though   The old coke sign is still there and is still tore up with the dents from the rocks the local kids threw at it all the time.

I think most of the worlds problems were solved by the old men fryin fish at the store on Friday nights.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 23, 2009)

I was just wondering if ole Nicodemus had broke groung on his country store yet.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I think most of the worlds problems were solved by the old men fryin fish at the store on Friday nights.


 
I think you are correct sir. I still remember the general store in Spring Garden Alabama. A coal fired pot belly stove, a few rocking chairs, a checker board and a spittoon. Besides the Cotton Gin and the railroad tracks, there just wasn't much else there, but a bunch of fine folks.


----------



## deerslayer11 (Aug 23, 2009)

"the store"on 78 outside monroe is a country store


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> I was just wondering if ole Nicodemus had broke groung on his country store yet.....





I`m still decidin` on just where to open one up at. Got to be particular about this stuff. But, when I do, you will have a permanent chair, next to the pot bellied stove...


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 23, 2009)

Great stroll down memory lane - Miss Elsie used to make a mean boloney and cheese w/mayo samwich (cut about 1/2 inch thick) and give you a coke to "warsh" it down for 10 cents.  Would take off half the meat and cheese and wrap it back in the wax paper and take it home for later.  Good times!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> Great stroll down memory lane - Miss Elsie used to make a mean boloney and cheese w/mayo samwich (cut about 1/2 inch thick) and give you a coke to "warsh" it down for 10 cents.  Would take off half the meat and cheese and wrap it back in the wax paper and take it home for later.  Good times!



You`re makin` me hungry!!


----------



## Redbow (Aug 24, 2009)

Many times when I was a boy my Grandpa would take me to the old country store about a mile down the road from our house. A cold RC cola or Nehi-orange and a moon pie was a treat back then.

Mr. Barnes the owner of the store had a wood heater that a lot of the local farmers sat around and talked about the weather and farming back in those days ! He also had a small black and white tv mounted up on a shelf . We had no tv and that old country store is where I saw my first episode of The Lone Ranger as a kid ! 

Pickled pigs feet were five cents each and they were huge, also Mr. Barnes sold penny candy,,,two for a penny ! I remember my Grandpa buying 50 cents worth for all us grandkids ! Mr. Barnes would mix up the penny candy there were BB Bats, Kits, bazooka bubble gum, suckers of many flavors, peppermint rounds, jaw bone breakers and other candies in the brown paper bag ! One could buy nails and a few other hardware items in the old store, shotgun shells and .22 ammo was sold there too ! Gasoline was about .18 cents per gallon back then ! A loaf of bread was around 15 cents and all the candy bars were 5 cents, I loved a Power House , Baby Ruth, Butterfinger, Snickers and Milky Way candy bars. The bars were so big I ate half one day and the other half the next !

The old building still stands but the old store closed many years ago now !


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> ...I guess they are getting to be a thing of the past...At least around here they are.....Some of my best childhood memories was from going to the old store right up the road from my house....There was a pot belly stove in the middle where all the old men sat around telling stories...I used to ride my bike up there to buy BB's and a coke....He would also make you a bologna sandwich and sell it to you...He had a big chunk of bologna in the cooler and would cut you off what ever you wanted...Then he would weigh it and charge you accordingly.....I imagine my generation is about that last that will even get a taste of those old stores..Im sure a lot of you guys and gals have some fond memories as well....


if u get outside of town you will find plenty. the one that i could stay in all day is the old hardware store in madison, their is actually two but this one is across from penningtons seed offices. they rent everything from a backhoe to  wedding supplies. i just bet you could find a compressor for that 1927 ge refrigerator.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2009)

I realize that this is long but I hope that you take the time to read it and enjoy these memories along with me.


Man, this thread brings back some good memories.  Price's Store was one of the best Country Stores ever. It was located in the "Double Branches" community of southern Lincoln County.  It was the place to go and get everything needed even way back in the 1800's.  It is actually listed on the National Register of Historical Places.  My Grandfather , Mr. Watson Reese, lived in an attached building of this store beginning about 1951 when his wife died.  I would visit with him during each summer and stay a few weeks at the time.  There was an old "pot bellied" stove that kept everyone warm in the winter and it had several bench-type seats formed in a semi-circle around it.  They sold all types of dry-goods needed, also sold "meal-cakes" that were slabs of cotton seeds/oil pressed into big slabs/bars and they used for catfish bait in fish baskets.  They also had hoop cheese, bologna, soda crackers (nobody knew what a saltine cracker was then), potted meat, vienna sausages, pork & beans, cold Nehi, Coca Colas, Pepsi, and Dr. Peppers.  They had a big glass candy display case that had a ledge made onto the front so that I could stand up on it and see over into it so I could tell them what I wanted.  They also had a corn grinding operation where they would grind corn every now and then for corn meal.  It was located around at the back of the store underneath the building with an old farmall tractor and a long belt used for turning the grinder wheel.  I remember very well, Mr. Price coming around the side of the building one day when we were grinding corn and he was holding his fingers.  He had accidentally closed the old big safe door on one of his fingers and it had cut it off.  Blood was squirting everywhere and they had to rush him to the doctor but first they had to put gas into the truck while he was sitting there bleeding like crazy.  After they left in the truck, I remember that Mr. McWhorter had to open the safe door and retrieve the other part of his finger and Mr. Price's wife took off like she was a Nascar driver enroute to the doctors office to give them the other part of his finger.  The doctor sewed it back on and I remember that it was completely black for several months afterwards but it finally healed up.  

There were also wire fish baskets for sale hanging from hooks on the ceiling.  My Grandfather and Mr. Price and Mr. McWhorter would hand make these fish baskets and they used a basic type of "chicken wire" and would cut them into the right pattern and would put a "hatch" into one end so the fish could enter but not get out.  They would sit on the benches on the front porch of the store and make these.  They could make several of these per day when they wanted to and they would cut them out from memory and eyesight without having to measure with a ruler etc.  They also fished several of these baskets in Clark Hill Lake and would catch plenty of catfish and would clean them and sell them in their store.  Mr. Bohler ran trotlines in the lake also for probably 40 years or so and he fished them twice a day.  He always stopped by the store with his dog named "Buster" riding in the front passenger seat with him.  Ole Buster would have his head hanging out of the window the entire time.  Most of the roads were dirt and the dust was really bad.  My Bohler never rolled up the windows in the front seat of his car and the dust must have been 1/4" thick all inside the car but he and Ole Buster just loved it.  My Bohler would leave his old wooden boat with the motor attached in the lake 365 days a year and never had any problem with anyone bothering it.  He would just pull the anchor and rope up on the shore and leave it that way.  Mr. Bohler was a fixture in Price's Store along with about a dozen other "regular" customers every day.  Mr. Bohler was a fishing and hunting legend during his lifetime.  He had an eye like an eagle and he never missed a shot it seemed.  He never wasted ammunition.  In his fishing business, he never worried if he lost a big catfish while he fished his trotline.  He would just say, "I will catch you another day".  I remember about 1/2 dozen times that my daddy would let me go with Mr. Bohler while fishing his trotlines.  I was really young and I wore the "biggest life jacket" that I had ever seen while doing so.  Mr. Bohler never wore a life jacket during his lifetime of fishing.

Sadly, Price's Store has been closed now for several years as all of the original family members are all deceased now.  My Grandfather and Mr. Bohler are both long since deceased as well.  If walls could talk, I am sure that upon listening to them, future generations would be amazed as to how us older relatives survived without cellphones and computers but we "really had it made in the shade" by helping our friends and neighbors and enjoying each other's company.


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 24, 2009)

Its gone now, but if any of yall remember the little country store between Mcrae and Lumber City, that was my grandfathers. I wish I had stopped and grabbed the Z W Dowdy Store sign the last time I went through. I can remeber my grandmother cooking us breakfast on a potbellied stove in the store. All the farmers in the area would hang around there.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 15, 2011)

Love reading through this old thread....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Love reading through this old thread....





So do I, and that store is a little closer to the plannin` stage, maybe...


----------



## Swampthang2 (Feb 16, 2011)

I would like to thank you all for bringing back some fond memories of my PawPaws old store...penny candy jars, cokes in glass bottles, belts for almost anything hanging from the celing,the squeek of the wood floors,the cash register with a pull handle, the little cardboard displays with combs and nail clippers, and some fine conversation. Sometimes I go through some of his "ceegar boxes" filled with items that were given him from some of the vendors, pencils, pens, yo-yos,ect...just miss the time spent there and of course my Pawpaw...theres a parking lot there now where that store stood.. progress I reckon.

Any way Thanks again! gotta go before I start getting all dewy eyed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Love reading through this old thread....



Arrow3, you are right about this old thread.  If it doesn't make you feel good while re-reading this old thread, then nothing will make you feel good.  Every time that I pass by this old country store mentioned in my original post, I re-live some of those memories in my mind.  I can still feel the warmth of the old pot-bellied stove that kept everyone warm in the winter as they sat around it daily catching up on the neighborhood gossip.  It is sad to see the old store building closed up and in a state of dilapidation.


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 16, 2011)

There is still an old country store on Hyw. 29 east of Soperton, Ga.  "T A Blockers". The floor is still wood. You can by paint, jeans, boots and smoked sausage all at the same counter. With the purchase of a pair of Georgia boots Mr. Blocker will buy you a coke in a bottle or an ice cream.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 16, 2011)

I remember when I was 13 taking my first deer by "Holmes Store" and having the old times pat me on the back...Made me feel like a million dollars... He was just a spike but they acted like he was booner...


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 17, 2011)

We had a store in Forest Park called David's. The building is still there on Thurmond Rd. I used to save my money and go there to spend it on bb's , orange crush, chicostik's , bazooka bubble gum, red hot's and a bunch of other junk. You remember the candy cigarettes that you would blow and the candy dust would come out like smoke.

 They also had a picture tube testing machine in the corner. That was the kind of tv that took minutes to warm up and you had to get up to change the channel.

 You could bring in your old coke bottles and get your deposit back to buy more junk. We used to also buy kites and wooden airplanes. I remember the store had a musty smell to it and the wooden floors would creak. Yep , those were the good ole days.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 17, 2011)

Down here we use "croker sacks" to put oysters in.


----------



## slightly grayling (Feb 17, 2011)

I will have to check that out.  My grandfather once had a country store in the Greater metropolitan Zadee area.....actually between Germantown and Mosleytown. It is long gone now, but was vital to our family and the community through the depression.


basstrkr said:


> There is still an old country store on Hyw. 29 east of Soperton, Ga.  "T A Blockers". The floor is still wood. You can by paint, jeans, boots and smoked sausage all at the same counter. With the purchase of a pair of Georgia boots Mr. Blocker will buy you a coke in a bottle or an ice cream.


----------



## coltday (Feb 17, 2011)

My family is from South Georgia, Coffee County to be exact. But when my dad was a youngan Grandaddy and Granny drug them up to Commerce. He had 1 of only 2 service stations up there at the time. He also had a shop and built them a brick house across from where the Drag strip is. Dad said when they were building it him and my uncle would go climb the dirt piles on dirt bikes. Richard Petty and his crew stopped by the service station one day on the way to the next race. There are a few old Country Stores scattered through rural South Jawja though. Slowly being bought out by the foreigners. Lord knows since we've put stakes in Coastal Ga I sure miss the dirt roads and peanut fields... Thats why I go back every other weekend!!


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Feb 17, 2011)

This brings back memories.  When I was a child my grandparents lived at the lake.  My brother and I would ride our bikes to the marina and get IBC rootbeer and hear men tell fishing stories.


----------



## deerhunter09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Harbins Country Store in Dacula still has the old fashioned stuff. You can get an RC or a Nehi in the glass bottles, and they have lots of old fashioned candy. It's a cool little store, they seem to be hanging on to the old country store vibe.


----------



## Old Dude (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone remember playing coke poker, all the drinks had the city they were origionally bottled in on the bottom. The one that was the farthest away from there had to pay for the rest of the guys in the store. The only bigger thrill I had than going to the old store was getting to go to the cattle sale barn.


----------



## Crackerz (Feb 17, 2011)

I was born in a cotton "mill village". My father was a "loom fixer". We literally "owed our soul" to the *company* store. Lived in a company house, got ice from a company ice truck, coal from a company coal truck, and so on. The store took the money from your pay. Some folks wound up owing more to the company than they made that week.


----------



## Crackerz (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Great thread, and it brings back some memories...
> 
> Be almost worth it to open one up, when I retire from the power company.



Which power company? I've been working for one for going on 38 years.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 17, 2011)

Bill MC, on the Lost Mountain Store, I was born and raised in the area, the only bottled cokes I've ever had were from that store, right before they turned it into the bank. I ended up working a summer job at the Papa John's in the strip mall they build behind it. I was probably 11 or 12 when that happened. 

I think some of you old timers are missing the reality that the country store hasn't gone away, it's just changed. 

We call them gas stations now. You have a corner gas station, and that's where you get your gas, beer, cigarettes, lotto tickets, etc.. some sell bait, depending on where you are.. (Paw Paw's... Allatoona)

There's a Shell Station down the street from me that is a country store if I've ever seen one, on Friday night there's more people there than at the bowling alley or Applebees. They aren't necessarily people that you or I would associate with regularly, but people gathering nonetheless. And the proprietors aren't necessarily the kind of people we'd expect to own a grocery store 40 years ago, but they are proprietors none-the-less. 

The still have Vienna Sausage, Milwaukee's Best, 2-cycle oil, tobacco, and moon pies. And if you are by a lake, they'll have bait too.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Feb 18, 2011)

did yall ever win anything on the punchboard when you went to the store?


----------



## chewy32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Man id bout do anything just to go back and live a day or week of yall's life no matter how poor or hard yall worked I think if would be worth it. But considering I wasent in this world untill 1990 the closest thing I can relate to is some of the old bait and tackle stores around here with the creaking hard wood floors and you just sorta get the old mom and pop store feeling when your there. If yall ever come up to go to carders lake fishing camping from pickens side stop by there at Barts tackle and let me know if im close.


----------



## Ulver (Feb 21, 2011)

**david's**

Didn't know if it was mentioned yet, but "David's" near Northlake Mall, is about a "country store" as it gets. Old-style bottles of soda, amazing tomatoes, double-kool hot sauces...blah, blah, blah...

http://www.yelp.com/biz/davids-produce-and-country-store-decatur-2

Help a lil' business owner out!


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gotta bump it to the top once again....This is one of the best threads I have ever started on here.  I love going back and reading it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2012)

It is a good thread, Brandon. And, I guess you could say I`m retired now. That old country store might not be too far off...


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It is a good thread, Brandon. And, I guess you could say I`m retired now. That old country store might not be too far off...



Im waiting for you to open it...


----------



## Ellbow (Apr 4, 2012)

3ringer said:


> We had a store in Forest Park called David's. The building is still there on Thurmond Rd. I used to save my money and go there to spend it on bb's , orange crush, chicostik's , bazooka bubble gum, red hot's and a bunch of other junk. You remember the candy cigarettes that you would blow and the candy dust would come out like smoke.
> 
> They also had a picture tube testing machine in the corner. That was the kind of tv that took minutes to warm up and you had to get up to change the channel.
> 
> You could bring in your old coke bottles and get your deposit back to buy more junk. We used to also buy kites and wooden airplanes. I remember the store had a musty smell to it and the wooden floors would creak. Yep , those were the good ole days.



Wow! You just took me back in time! I used to love the candy cigarettes and chico-Sticks and a Grape Soda.
Miss those old stores.
El


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Im waiting for you to open it...





I can tell you this. It will be in Seminole County, right off HWY 39, not far from where it deadends.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes they are a thing from the past. My uncle owned Central Grocery here by Habersham Central High School. Spent alot of my youth hanging around that place. There was always loafers sitting out on the bench in front of the store telling tall tales.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 4, 2012)

They just closed 'The Store' here in Monroe and turned it into a Valero


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 4, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> They just closed 'The Store' here in Monroe and turned it into a Valero


----------



## zedex (Apr 4, 2012)

Growing up in McIntosh county, there was an old store in the Meridan community called Williams Brothers. 

The building was old with the tin roof, a front porch and awooden floors. The counter was the old wodden type and it did not have the conveyer system- you actually put your items at the register. That was the old type where you entered in the numbers and heard the big, loud "cha-ching" bell.

All the shelves were merely boards. They never sold any plastic bottle sodas. All were glass and you had to have an opener. If you did not have one, there were many mounted on walls and the door frames.

They also bought "deer tongue". I think we were getting .14 per pound, dried. There was an old barn in the back where they did those deals.

As young kids of 10 or so, we picked deer tongue, dried in under the sun on old roofing tin and walked the stuff to the store. After getting cash at the barn, we'd go in and buy sodas, sasparillas {sp?}, caro {sp?} syrup, twizzler sticks and such. There was also some sort of koolaid-like stuff you added to water and sugar. By itself, it was horribly dry and bitter. But, walking that mile back home, we often drank that stuff. About 1/4 mile before we got home, there was an old artisian well with the coldest water ever. 

Anyway, the store owners knew everyone's name and who was related to whom and where everyone lived. When someone was sick, there was a sign on the door saying they were delivering stuff to whoever { by name} was sick and to have a soda and wait, they'll be back shortly.

If you were short on cash, just say "charge it" and no questions were asked. The cashier would write the amount and your name in a notebook.

I reckon those days will never return. It's a sad thing and stuff like this makes me ponder if progression is really is just that. The human interaction has been removed from our world.

 That store burned down some years back. It was never replaced- not even with a jiffy store. Some things cannot be replaced


----------



## Lonesome00 (Apr 4, 2012)

We are hoping to move in the near future. One of the requirements is the town we move to will not have a Walmart. I like going to local owned stores to get what I want. It sure is noce being greeted by name.


----------



## david w. (Apr 5, 2012)

I like the one up in shady dale.Its your general store,grocery store,parts store.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 5, 2012)

deerslayer11 said:


> "the store"on 78 outside monroe is a country store





Arrow3 said:


>



Tell me about it..
Now if I need nails I have to go 10 miles to the home depot 
Pain in my 



There is still a semi-country store in Gratis and I think one in Good Hope


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Tell me about it..
> Now if I need nails I have to go 10 miles to the home depot
> Pain in my
> 
> ...



There will be one down in Seminole County before too long, maybe. Stop by when I open it, and I`ll buy you an ice cold Orange Crush.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 5, 2012)

There used to be one in Inman, GA off Hwy 92 between Fayetteville and Griffin.  Me and my sister would spend the week with our godparents and they would always take us down to "The Store" as it was known to buy candy and cokes. 

Place had hard wood floors worn smooth by the number of steps taken on it, it was dusty, and had old rusty metal signs on the walls.  In a word it was PERFECT.

Use to love going down there and filling a brown paper sack with gumballs, jawbreakers, fireballs, and all manner of goodies.  One time, my godmother bought me a 6-pack mof Jolt Cola and let me drink 2 or 3 in one sitting.  Good thing they had a large pasture and a big creek for me to play in.  Sure do miss those days at times.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHw-Whv0aWM


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 5, 2012)

Seems to me that they used croaker sacks along the Atlantic Ocean coastal areas, to transport Croaker fish. I've heard the term Corned Croaker, to mean salted Croaker to preserve the fish for later use. I believe that is what a "Croaker Sack" is. I think "Tow Sack", is as previously said was a sack made of coarse fiber material,such as burlap,or jute.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> There will be one down in Seminole County before too long, maybe. Stop by when I open it, and I`ll buy you an ice cold Orange Crush.



Build it and we will come! I'll  bring my pocket knife,and some whittlin wood, some old stories, and a heap of questions. If it's winter time,a pot of coffee on the stove would be just fine,too. Some Mary Janes,Squirrel Nut Zippers,and Tom's Peanut Planks would also be good.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus needs to hurry up and open one!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Tell me about it..
> Now if I need nails I have to go 10 miles to the home depot
> Pain in my
> 
> ...



If you're driving 10 mi. to an HD you aren't in Monroe then....


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're driving 10 mi. to an HD you aren't in Monroe then....



Im just outside watkinsville.
People dont realize actually how much further we have to drive once they see the Monroe exit


----------



## woco hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

My grandparents ran a country store back in the fifties and sixties on Hwy 33 between Sylvester and moultrie at the county line called twin pines grocery. It's still there as are the twin pines,  but has been turned into a house. It was well before my time. I've only seen pics and heard stories although I have cigar boxes with receipts where they bought their stock (grampys filing system ). They say that people would get a snack and sit on the coca cola crates and talk- to pass the time.  Well grampy was a Yankee from Maine and he threw out out all the crates so they would make their purchase and leave lol. Maybe I can dig up an old pic.


----------



## woco hunter (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## woco hunter (Apr 6, 2012)

here is another pic, not of my grandparents store, but it was with her pictures.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 6, 2012)

I remember sorten through the caps of bottle drinks looking for RC caps to scratch out the cork liner underneath the cap to see if it had that black diamond shape symbol with RC in the middle of it, yeah that was worth a free RC. Most people in the community ran a tab at the store & I also remember the block cheese & the bologna & just the fresh smell of the store, all those pleasant odors.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 7, 2012)

I wish i would have got to experience these days and times. back before everything was so screwed up.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm still waiting Nick


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

There's still one on Hwy 24 between Milledgeville and Sandersville, "Barksdales," been there probably over 50yrs ??


Got anything from hardware, boots, some fine bbq, and some good homemade sausage and biscuits and most anything you might need.


I'm going by in the morning to pick up some Bbq. It's only a mile from my job.


The ole store in Deepstep closed a few years back.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Ya'll been to the Cobbtown Mall?  The Cobbtown sports still gather there along with some johny come latelys.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> I'm still waiting Nick





There`s actually an old one for sale down there right now, and less than 3 miles from our cabin. Problem is, I like retirement too much and dislike any responsibility that might cut into my huntin`, fishin`, and travelin` time. Can`t forget my serious loafin` time too. 

I done got so sorry and worthless I`m tempted to hire somebody to to keep the gnats fanned off of me and to pour my bourbon for me.  

Another problem is I done got like my old Grandaddy was, reclusive, ornery, short tempered, and not fit to be around decent folks much. No joke...

I have thought about that store though. That has to count for something.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Apr 8, 2015)

The highway department just tore down my Grandaddy's old country store in Zetella at the corner of Hwy 16 and Vaughn Rd.  It was sad to see it go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

grunt0331 said:


> There used to be one in Inman, GA off Hwy 92 between Fayetteville and Griffin.  Me and my sister would spend the week with our godparents and they would always take us down to "The Store" as it was known to buy candy and cokes.
> 
> Place had hard wood floors worn smooth by the number of steps taken on it, it was dusty, and had old rusty metal signs on the walls.  In a word it was PERFECT.
> 
> Use to love going down there and filling a brown paper sack with gumballs, jawbreakers, fireballs, and all manner of goodies.  One time, my godmother bought me a 6-pack mof Jolt Cola and let me drink 2 or 3 in one sitting.  Good thing they had a large pasture and a big creek for me to play in.  Sure do miss those days at times.



I haven't been by there in a while, but I believe it is still there. It was the last time I rode by it. I used to go over there every now and then with my Papa back in the day. They lived just on the other side of the Flint river right where Inman rd. T'd into 92 at the store. Had to drive across a single lane bridge to get across the river over there.

As a matter of fact, I got married at Inman United Methodist Church on Inman rd just down the road a piece from the store. Drove across the one lane bridge that day to get to the church, they were about to close it down and wanted to go across it one more time.

Didn't go to it all that often, as there was one called Jess Ellison's country store closer and on the same side of the river just up the road from Papa's little farm. Loved going to either one of them.



Nicodemus said:


> There`s actually an old one for sale down there right now, and less than 3 miles from our cabin. Problem is, I like retirement too much and dislike any responsibility that might cut into my huntin`, fishin`, and travelin` time. Can`t forget my serious loafin` time too.
> 
> I done got so sorry and worthless I`m tempted to hire somebody to to keep the gnats fanned off of me and to pour my bourbon for me.
> 
> ...



Hey, you could still open it up and call it "Curmudgeon's Country Store".


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s actually an old one for sale down there right now, and less than 3 miles from our cabin. Problem is, I like retirement too much and dislike any responsibility that might cut into my huntin`, fishin`, and travelin` time. Can`t forget my serious loafin` time too.
> 
> I done got so sorry and worthless I`m tempted to hire somebody to to keep the gnats fanned off of me and to pour my bourbon for me.
> 
> ...



Nic, when I get retarred, I need to move down there, sounds like I'd fit right in. You just described me to a tee nowadays, too.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 8, 2015)

My Great Uncle had one when I was a kid. They lived in the back of the store.

We used to ride our bikes down there and we could charge a penny worth of candy 3 times each week. Had a rack with the old angled jars full of all kinds of candy. We would stand there worrying over what to get.

I always got something sour. Little brother always got horehound. Older brother always got toffee.

We would pick up bread or eggs from his store, then ride another 1/2 mile down the road to Aunt Addie's to pick up home churned butter in wooden daisy molds.

Volunteer Parkway (road Bristol Racetrack is on) took the parking lot for the store. 

Yea, I'm old!


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 8, 2015)

.....


----------



## specialk (Apr 8, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> .....


----------



## doublebarrel (Apr 10, 2015)

Remember those loose cookies in the big jars.I would go to store  after school and get a coke and two donuts in a wax paper bag for a dime. Those were the days! BB


----------



## pushplow (Apr 11, 2015)

I enjoyed this thread bringing back memories. I came up in what I guess was a metropolis. We had 2 stores close by on hwy 39 near the Early/Miller county line. Anyone beside me remember Bud Hill's and Horace William's store? I could walk through the woods to Mr Bud's. I'd leave my 22 propped on a tree in the woods before going into the store. We had to drive to Mr Horace's. 
Nic- I still get around the area near the end of hwy 39. Be sure to let us know if you get your country store going. I'll be sure to stop by.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 13, 2015)

Growing up, we hunted about an hour from the house and across the state line. There was an old country store called the Bradley Mercantile. Old wooden building with dirt covered wooden floors and dusty product located in the middle of leterally nowhere. I always loved going there to get a Mr. Pibb(couldnt get across the state line back then), coconut bars, and the absolute best hoop cheese back in the deli.
A few years before it shut down completely(5-10yrs ago),  a local lady began cooking hot lunches in the deli. Never had a bad meal, and she cooked some things id never other wise attempt to even try. Miss those days a lot. Still hunt the area to this day when back home & I sure miss going into that ol' store everytime i pass by it.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 13, 2015)

Every time I see an old country store, I get a little sad.

When I grew up, there was an old country store about 5 miles down the road from my house.  It was the social gathering place for us kids, for the hunters at lunch, and for the old timers to sit around all day.  

Tiny little store....had a little bit of everything...some hardware....some food....some ammo....etc.  Owned by an old man that was such a nice guy to us kids.

My dad & I used to stop there and get gas for the mowers.....or stop and get a hot lunch while hunting.  Occasionally stop in get and get some ice cream.

It wasn't even a small TOWN, we didn't even qualify as a town....b/c literally all there was, was this little store and a volunteer fire dept about a mile away.  Nothing else.

Well, our little world was shattered one day when I was about 15 years old.  As unfathomable as it was to our little piece of country, some 26 year old piece of trash walked into that store at closing time and murdered the old man.  

I remember that was one of the first moments in life where I realized as a young man that there was evil out there and I lost some innocence that day.

Here was the article:



> A Newport News man was arrested Thursday and charged in the shooting death of a store clerk in Prince George County.
> 
> Lt. Donald R. Hunter of Prince George County police said Bryan Keith Hodges, 26, of the 15000 block of Warwick Boulevard shot Waverly Cecil Burrow Monday as Burrow was preparing to leave Starke's Grocery in Burrowsville.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 13, 2015)

There were still a few around when I was growing up(born in '73) in western NC and middle GA, but all have either closed or gone "full tourist".


----------



## cmfireman (Apr 15, 2015)

My wife works here: 



http://www.washburnstore.com/

It's been in business since 1831 owned and operated by the same family. I've been getting bologna off the loaf  sandwich with sharp hoop cheese there since I was a youngin', and I buy my garden seeds, grass seed and fertilizer and various hardware for around the house there.

They are trying to keep it from becoming "full blow tourist", but it's hard to survive with a Dollar General on each corner and everybody getting there hardware from Lowes or HD. 

My young son is being half raised in this store and I hope it stays around for his sake.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 19, 2018)

Bump this old one back up


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2018)

See post #120. Store is still for sale, and the only thing I would change on my post is that I am even more ornerier, and more reclusive. Landscape around there has changed too, thanks to Hurricane Michael.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 19, 2018)

There is a version of the old time store in Walton County. It is called the Good Hope General Store. It is in a 1800s era building. They have a great selection of cooked food as well.

I hope to retire in around 16 months. After that I will probably join in on some of the morning meetings the guys have.

http://www.generalstoregoodhope.com/home-mobile/


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2018)

Milkman said:


> There is a version of the old time store in Walton County. It is called the Good Hope General Store. It is in a 1800s era building. They have a great selection of cooked food as well.
> 
> I hope to retire in around 16 months. After that I will probably join in on some of the morning meetings the guys have.
> 
> http://www.generalstoregoodhope.com/home-mobile/




Use to go up there a good bit years ago!!  Looks like it's been remodeled.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 20, 2018)

Proprietor of a good ol country store in Hagen, GA took a real silver dollar from a 11 year old kid one time to pay for some bubble gum.  Without batting an eye.  Given to me from an uncle and my parents had it put up for safe keeping or so they thought.

They never did mention it to the guy that I know of.  Being a deal is a deal, but I sure like to think I would never have done something like that to gullible kid.


----------



## basstrkr (Dec 20, 2018)

To this day TA Blockers in Tarrytown, Ga. Buy sausage and blue jeans a the same place.


----------



## pushplow (Dec 21, 2018)

We had 2 near us close to the Early/Miller county line. One I could walk to through the woods following a long time closed logging road. I'd prop my 22 beside a tree in the edge of the woods and go buy whatever I had money for, which was usually not much. That was way before there were dates on packages and you'd sometimes get something that had been there too long.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 21, 2018)

Milkman said:


> There is a version of the old time store in Walton County. It is called the Good Hope General Store. It is in a 1800s era building. They have a great selection of cooked food as well.
> 
> I hope to retire in around 16 months. After that I will probably join in on some of the morning meetings the guys have.
> 
> http://www.generalstoregoodhope.com/home-mobile/


I've gotten lunch from there on several occasions. That's the only one I can think of still in operation. Used to be one here in rockdale county at hwys 212 and 138 but the lady that owned it tore it down and put in a modern gas station


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2018)

Old thread got me again. I first got suspicious when I read Nic's post about what he was gonna do when he retired from the Power Company.

I enjoyed the old country stores, most of them back in the old days allowed the locals to charge stuff. They kept a notebook with each person's name in it, and sometimes it meant having some meat for supper or a couple gallons of gas, when some were low on cash.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 17, 2019)

In the late 60"s-early 70's,  my dad and I belonged to what was known then as "Dark Corners Hunting Club" mostly located in Walton and Oconee county. We would always stop at RT Sims Grocery on hwy 53 at the Barrow/Oconee line and have a short visit with Mr Sims. He had an old chest type drink cooler with the sectional sliding lids on top that was filled with an assortment of bottled soft drinks. The store was a block building with few windows and he generally only had one light bulb burning up by the register so as to cut down on the power bill. You had to reach down in the cooler and feel the texture of the bottles in order to find what kind of drink you wanted due to the dim lights. My dad was pretty good at finding what I wanted but me being a little feller couldnt reach to the bottom without standing on a wooden drink crate. Best I could tell was the dimples on a sprite bottle and the grooves on a cokercola. Got my first "Budwine" there and boy was it some more kinda good. Cant begin to count the old country stores that I've been in over the years that are no longer there. I like to stop in and buy a pepsicoler and a bag of pork skins just to give me a reason to check out the old stores when I'm out loafer'n round.


----------



## basstrkr (Jul 17, 2019)

Just want to add one thing"wood Floors."


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 18, 2019)

DeucesWild said:


> In the late 60"s-early 70's,  my dad and I belonged to what was known then as "Dark Corners Hunting Club" mostly located in Walton and Oconee county. We would always stop at RT Sims Grocery on hwy 53 at the Barrow/Oconee line and have a short visit with Mr Sims. He had an old chest type drink cooler with the sectional sliding lids on top that was filled with an assortment of bottled soft drinks. The store was a block building with few windows and he generally only had one light bulb burning up by the register so as to cut down on the power bill. You had to reach down in the cooler and feel the texture of the bottles in order to find what kind of drink you wanted due to the dim lights. My dad was pretty good at finding what I wanted but me being a little feller couldnt reach to the bottom without standing on a wooden drink crate. Best I could tell was the dimples on a sprite bottle and the grooves on a cokercola. Got my first "Budwine" there and boy was it some more kinda good. Cant begin to count the old country stores that I've been in over the years that are no longer there. I like to stop in and buy a pepsicoler and a bag of pork skins just to give me a reason to check out the old stores when I'm out loafer'n round.


Man, if we could get a budwine now...


----------



## redeli (Jul 18, 2019)

T.A. Blockers still open in Kibbee Ga./Tarrytown Ga..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2019)

Arrow3 said:


> I was just wondering if ole Nicodemus had broke groung on his country store yet.....




Nope, changed my mind for a couple of reasons. The old store I had in mind suffered some fairly severe damage from the hurricane, but the main reason is that I`m just too lazy, independent, reclusive, lazy, and even more lazy, to get obligated to much of anything anymore. The only reason I have a calendar and clock around is for doctor`s appts. Other than that, I hunt, fish, and purty much do what I want to these days, and if it interferes with those few pursuits that I love, it gets put aside. I`m not gonna tie myself down to anything serious for the rest of this life. And I`ll take no orders either. 


As the old saying goes, it would be easier to get a camel through the eye of a needle, and a yankee into Heaven than to get me to voluntarily obligate myself to anything.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2019)

There's a country store down the road for sale here,,,,if anyone is interested,,,,cheap too,,,,coldest beer around,,,,wood floors too,,,,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 18, 2019)

Im sure @EAGLE EYE 444  remembers Price's country store..


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jul 18, 2019)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Im sure @EAGLE EYE 444  remembers Price's country store..


See post #71


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 18, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> See post #71


I should have known.... my friend's grandparents lived on bass rd, we would go stay with them on spring break. They had a plastic  bass boat with  a trolling motor. We take a ride up to the bridge, get out and walk to price's to get our cigarettes. They didnt id lol.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> I should have known.... my friend's grandparents lived on bass rd, we would go stay with them on spring break. They had a plastic  bass boat with  a trolling motor. We take a ride up to the bridge, get out and walk to price's to get our cigarettes. They didnt id lol.


Beer too?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> So do I, and that store is a little closer to the plannin` stage, maybe...


I actually have an acre set aside for an old timey country store... Maybe you and me need to get together?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Beer too?


Naw we smoked pot.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, changed my mind for a couple of reasons. The old store I had in mind suffered some fairly severe damage from the hurricane, but the main reason is that I`m just too lazy, independent, reclusive, lazy, and even more lazy, to get obligated to much of anything anymore. The only reason I have a calendar and clock around is for doctor`s appts. Other than that, I hunt, fish, and purty much do what I want to these days, and if it interferes with those few pursuits that I love, it gets put aside. I`m not gonna tie myself down to anything serious for the rest of this life. And I`ll take no orders either.
> 
> 
> As the old saying goes, it would be easier to get a camel through the eye of a needle, and a yankee into Heaven than to get me to voluntarily obligate myself to anything.



Sounds good Nic !!! I am less than 10 months away from that life myself.  Ain’t no way I am committing to anything other than more time with our 8 grandchildren.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2019)

Country stores were a way of life as I was growing up. In some small communities they were a social center. Seemed like the owners of those stores lived forever, as long as their store was running. I knew of two owner that finally had to shut there stores down, and neither one of them lasted a year. They are gone now, for all practical purposes and I missed them. If a country store didn't have it, a country boy didn't need it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2019)

I worked at an old pharmacy/soda fountain for my 1st job. My mom used to "hang out" there. Nobody ever used money. We wrote everything on a small tablet and you best know everybody that traded there. Nobody said, put it on so-n-so's tab. You just knew who's tab it went on. Coach Mike (the UGA cheer coach) back in the day brought his sack lunch in there and sat at the 2 person table next to the soda fountain EVERYDAY. Good times.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Naw we smoked pot.


? ? ? ?,did the store sell that too?


----------



## sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> There's a country store down the road for sale here,,,,if anyone is interested,,,,cheap too,,,,coldest beer around,,,,wood floors too,,,,


the dots will offer much less than its worth,and when they get it,they will sell anything to make a nickle


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2019)

sparky said:


> the dots will offer much less than its worth,and when they get it,they will sell anything to make a nickle


I'd buy it if I could,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2019)

My Grandaddy's store, being "kept original" by the current owners.  The picture with the ppl in it are all my kinfolk at one of the last gatherings, I couldn't make it but they had a good time!
I do vaguely remember going in there when my grandaddys cousin was running it (Pappa passed away when I was 6 mo. old.) and it still looks the same!


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, changed my mind for a couple of reasons. The old store I had in mind suffered some fairly severe damage from the hurricane, but the main reason is that I`m just too lazy, independent, reclusive, lazy, and even more lazy, to get obligated to much of anything anymore. The only reason I have a calendar and clock around is for doctor`s appts. Other than that, I hunt, fish, and purty much do what I want to these days, and if it interferes with those few pursuits that I love, it gets put aside. I`m not gonna tie myself down to anything serious for the rest of this life. And I`ll take no orders either.
> 
> 
> As the old saying goes, it would be easier to get a camel through the eye of a needle, and a yankee into Heaven than to get me to voluntarily obligate myself to anything.



Word of wisdom spoken above.


----------

